# No sound with Amazon Firestick



## HuBui73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Please help. I am not receiving any sound on my Sanyo TV, model dp64840, with my new Firestick. I've plugged it in to all three of my HDMI ports and number 2 and 3 tell mee to plug it in to the 1st one. When I plug it into port one it says I need to plug in to Audio 3 for DVI connection. There are no cable for audio with a Firestick. I have tried changing the audio settings on the Firestick ans tried resetting my tv to the factory settings... both with no luck.

I hope someone can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

How are you powering the device? Many TVs are not able to provide enough power from the USB port, so try using the provided wall wart.


----------



## HuBui73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Good morning and thank you for that suggestion. I have been using a power cord, but I will give the wall plugin a try.


----------



## HuBui73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, plugging it into the wall did not work. :ermm:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would suspect all of those messages are coming from the TV, not the FireStick. So this would appear to be a TV issue.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

User Manual p.14 only USB memory sticks are supported (additional notes on p. 31)

You may want to contact Sanyo to verify if the FireStick is supported.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> User Manual p.14 only USB memory sticks are supported


USB port is only used to provide power. Device connects to an HDMI input and accesses internet through the local 802.11 wireless net.


@Hubui: Can you see the Firestick device on your network? Say from your router's embedded web page.


----------

